# Group Discount?



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm considering setting up a thread for a group discount on items such as our UTC Rock (Spaghetti & Pipe Rock, an eco friendly solution to purchasing Live Rock), Bulk Carbon, Golden Pearls, MH Bulbs and possibly frags. Discounts would be based on the number of purchases made from the thread.

Who'd be up for some discounts?


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

IM in and my friends are in too!!!

With bells on


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is some pics....

The first pic is something we are working on for our DT. The last pic was something we did a few weeks ago for a client


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

And the rock is so nice ..cant wait to get it live .
Those golden pearls are wicked .......i have never seen the corals come out as nice as they do when fed those ....
I am glad i was finally able to get some stuff from you ...
I had been procrastinating for a year lol
Now youll never get rid of me lol


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

I'll most likely be picking up a lot of that rock from you when the time comes. But I won't be ready for a while.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

nickeleye_rt said:


> I'll most likely be picking up a lot of that rock from you when the time comes. But I won't be ready for a while.


See my other link...... http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=44564#post44564
Sale is on until the 24th of January on the rock $2.40 / lb save $0.60 / lb


----------



## nickeleye_rt (Dec 16, 2008)

UnderTheSea said:


> See my other link...... http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=44564#post44564
> Sale is on until the 24th of January on the rock $2.40 / lb save $0.60 / lb


it really will be quite some time before I'm ready... I'm not setting up till I move which will be in summer I'm guessing.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

UTC, you're in Whitby right?

Ever in Toronto? I might be interested in a bit of the dry rock to try some out for a nano. If it works out well, it's definitely going in all future tanks. pm sent.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Eric,

I have replied to your PM. As with many others, I have offered to meet in North York, this is an option for most purchases.

As far as the rock goes, I have had nothing but positive feedback on it after selling it for almost a year now. By no means am I the only person selling this type of rock, you can find many threads out there on this rock as many were very sceptical about putting rock from dried up sea beds in their tank.

If you do a search on " eco rox spaghetti " you find a US supplier for this rock which is mentioned in several forums


----------

